# [SOLVED]Illegal address syntax from localhost

## meulie

Hi all,

I just came across a whole load of these in my mail-log. What could

```
Dec  9 13:44:27 XCcube postfix/smtpd[31199]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Dec  9 13:44:27 XCcube postfix/smtpd[31199]: warning: Illegal address syntax from localhost[127.0.0.1] in RCPT command: <>

Dec  9 13:44:27 XCcube postfix/smtpd[31199]: lost connection after RSET from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Dec  9 13:44:27 XCcube postfix/smtpd[31199]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Dec  9 13:44:27 XCcube postfix/smtpd[31199]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Dec  9 13:44:27 XCcube postfix/smtpd[31199]: warning: Illegal address syntax from localhost[127.0.0.1] in RCPT command: <>

Dec  9 13:44:27 XCcube postfix/smtpd[31199]: lost connection after RSET from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Dec  9 13:44:27 XCcube postfix/smtpd[31199]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
```

When I checked the process I found: 'smtpd -n smtp -t inet -u -o stress'

What is exactly happening here...?

----------

## richard.scott

Looks like its erroring on not having a RECPT email address inside the "<>"

Does something on the localhost test your smtp port to see if its alive?

----------

## meulie

Not that I am aware of... 

Judging by the logs it started about 13 weeks ago, with about 100/day. However, for today I am already at > 100000!    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## meulie

Looks like the problem started at midnight, on the second...    :Surprised: 

----------

## richard.scott

Do you use mail-filter/amavisd-new to scan your mail?

If so, have you recently upgraded and merged your config files for /etc/amavisd.conf

----------

## meulie

The culprit was apache. One of my websites is in the process of being migrated, and therefore I had changed the privileges of the MySQL-user that that site uses to readonly. Somehow that triggered this avalanche or errors...

Still not 100% sure what exactly happened here, but it is fixed now!    :Cool: 

----------

